# AVN News  6/2017 - Anglerverband Niedersachsen



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

Pressemeldung

http://46396.seu1.cleverreach.com/m/6909199/0-1c582f21ad4bc25245c45b41d0ac8167

*AVN News 6/2017*​*


AVN Wahlprüfsteine  Wahlprüfsteine: Antworten online!  *


*6 Parteien - 12 Fragen - 71 Antworten... *
Am 21. August hatte der AVN um Beantwortung seiner Wahlprüfsteine zur Landtagswahl gebeten. Und siehe da, alle Parteien haben - zum Teil sehr ausführlich - geantwortet: Vielen Dank dafür!

Die Bewertung mit smileys in Ampelfarben ist subjektiv und kann nur einen ersten Überblick liefern.

Nehmen Sie sich Zeit, und lesen Sie die Antworten im Wortlaut.
Beide Zusammenfassungen stehen als download auf der website des AVN zur Verfügung.

Viel Vergnügen! Und nicht vergessen: 
Am Sonntag können Sie ein erstes Zeichen setzen.

*Gehen Sie bitte zur Wahl!*


----------------------------------​*WDR: Unsauber recherchiert, mangelhaft berichte*t

Der AVN bezieht kritisch Stellung zu einem Fernsehbeitrag des WDR im Format: "Tiere suchen ein Zuhause" vom 17.09.2017.

Hier geht's zum Hintergrund/download.

----------------------------------​*Wahlaufruf für den ländlichen Raum*

Der AVN ist einer von 17 Verbänden, die von der Politik eine bessere Interessenvertratung der Menschen fordern, die im ländlichen Raum leben, arbeiten, schützen, pflegen und nutzen.
Hier geht's zum download des Wahlaufrufes vom Landvolk Niedersachsen.


----------------------------------​*24 neue Gewässerwarte!*

Erstmals fand der Gewässerwartelehrgang vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen in den Räumen der neuen Geschäftsstelle statt.
Fisch- und Artenreiche Gewässer gab es auch in kurzer Entfernung zum neuen AVN-Hauptquartier - die Teilnehmer waren zufrieden!
Wir bedanken uns sehr herzlich für die Vorträge der MitarbeiterInnen des Dezernat Binnenfischerei beim LAVES und für den Vortrag von Herrn Prof. Dr. Steinhagen Kleingeld vom

Wenn Sie Interesse haben, sich für einen Lehrgang anzumelden, tun Sie das bitte unmittelbar nach der Ausschreibung! Alle Lehrgänge der letzten drei Jahre waren schnell ausgebucht! Also unbedingt auf die Terminankündigung für Frühjahr und Herbst achten.

----------------------------------​*Volles Haus zur Aal-Tagung*

Die Arbeitsgemeinschaft Fischarten- und Gewässerschutz Norddeutschland (AFGN), hatte nach Nienburg/Weser eingeladen zur Fachtagung: "IllegAAL - TriviAAL - OptimAAL".
Mehr als 130 Teilnehmer verfolgten mit Spannung fünf Vorträge von Top-Referenten zu Themen wie "Blackbox Galsaalhandel", "Nach- und Aufzucht von Aalen in Gefangenschaft", "Was ist der beste Haken zum schonenden Fang von Aalen?" und weitere. 
Zu jedem Vortrag gab es viele Fragen und regen Diskussionsbedarf, auch dafür ein großes Dankeschön an das tolle Publikum!
Nach drei Jahren unter AVN-Regie übernimmt ab 2018 der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe die Federführung. Freuen Sie sich jetzt schon auf spannende Themen! Mehr auf der AVN-website.

----------------------------------​*Ab ans Wasser - als BuFdi beim AVN!*
Zum 01.10.2017 (oder später) sucht der AVN eine(n) Bundesfreiwillige(n) für die Dauer von 12 Monaten.
Es ist alles dabei von Freilandarbeiten, Befischungen, Gewässerrenatu-rierungen und das Erlernen wissenschaftlicher Grundfertigkeiten!

Bewerbungen als zusammenhängendes PDF bitte an die Geschäftsstelle des AVN: 
info@av-nds.de

----------------------------------​
*Termine & Veranstaltungen*

Bitte informieren Sie sich über bevorstehende Termine auch über die Facebook-Fanpage und die AVN-website.


24.09. Bundestagswahl
04.10. Pressekonferenz Angler & Jäger
28.10. AVN-Brandungsangeln, Heiligenhafen
07.-10.12. Angelmesse auf der Pferd&Jagd, Hannover


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AVN News  6/2017 - Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Ich wusste nicht wohin,ist ganz frisch die Meldung,geht auch gerad durchs Radio in NDS.

http://www.jawina.de/niedersaechsis...-klassen-behandlung-der-naturschutzverbaende/


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AVN News  6/2017 - Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

DAnke für Infos, klasse!


----------



## bacalo (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AVN News  6/2017 - Anglerverband Niedersachsen*

Sehr interessant:m#6.


----------

